# ResultSet in Vector? Wie.



## gondor (20. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Ein 'DefaultTableModel' möchte ein Vector mit den Daten als Übergabeparameter 
zur Darstellung einer JTable. Die Daten lese ich als ResultSet aus meiner Tabelle.

Doch wie bekomme ich nun aus meinem RS einen Daten-Vector?

Bitte um Hilfe...

gondor(..)


----------



## DP (20. Jan 2005)

du kannst dir z.b. ein bean schreiben und den db inhalt da reinschieben und den vector mit beans füllen...


----------



## gondor (20. Jan 2005)

*uff* bean...

damit habe ich eigentlich keine erfahrung. könntest du das evtl. näher erläutern? oder gibt es vllt. beispiele? danke für antwort.

gondor(..)


----------



## DP (20. Jan 2005)

```
//tabelle

long auftragsnummer
string name
string vorname

//bean

private long auftragsnummer;
private string name = "";
private string vorname = "";

public String getName(){
return this.name;
}

public String getVorname(){
return this.vorname;
}

public long getAuftragsnr(){
return this.auftragsnummer;
}

public void setAuftragsnr(long l){
this.auftragsnummer = l;
}

public void setName(String s){
this.name = s;
}

public void setVorname(String s){
this.vorname = s;
}

//in deiner db-schicht

while(rs.next){
Bean b = new Bean();
b.setName(rs.get...);
.
.
.
vecor.add(b);
}
```


----------



## foobar (20. Jan 2005)

Such mal nach Value Object oder Transfer Object


----------

